# Best sprayable clearcoat exterior (general weather, salt, UV etc resistant)



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I wanted to buy some aftermarket badges, which often aren't of the greatest quality. To avoid water, salts etc killing the weak paintjobs on these things, I considered spraying them with a crystal clear, gloss clearcoat off a spray can. There's a ton of such products on the (german/continental) market and I'm not sure what to use to protect the badges from all kinds of exterior crappola. It should be something considerably tougher than stuff like the ceramic coatings we use on car paint etc, i.e. a true layer of clearcoat in the end, nicely glossy, crystal clear and not hazing or dimming the badges colors or chrome paints as well as scratch resistant.

Any suggestions?

Examples:
https://www.amazon.de/NIGRIN-74116-Klarlack-400-ml/dp/B001BAWG9Q
https://www.amazon.de/SprayMax-Orig...id=1511862294&sr=1-24&keywords=klarlack+spray

etc


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

https://www.smartexpress.co.uk/products/Aerosol-Pro-XL-2k-Clear-Coat.html

Single use 2 pack clear. Should be a lot better then the 1k clears. I've used ProXL and can vouch for decent products though I've not used this one. Leave it a day before sticking them on your car.


----------

